# Toddler wants to drink vinegar



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

If your toddler wanted to drink vinegar water, would you give it to them? My little girl loves to lick the vinegar water mixture off of the end of my spray bottle that I use to clean the house. She LOVES the taste of vinegar for some reason. I can't think of any reason why it would be bad. Vinegar is healthy, so long as it's not huge amounts, right?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar is actually really healthy and great if she's sick. I would try that if she really wanted to drink some.

You could also try cooking with it more or putting a bit on foods to help her try new things.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

I sometimes like to drink salad dressing


----------



## Lillypop (Sep 3, 2009)

No biggie, not toxic in small amounts. You'd have to drink so much to get sick that you'd be sick before you drank enough, KWIM?

DS has always enjoyed playing with our vinegar water spray bottle, and I let him. Now he likes to help me clean (I spray, he wipes).


----------



## fritz (Nov 9, 2005)

When DS was a toddler, he loved pickles....


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

i remember sneaking sips of pickle juice when i was a kid. i also used to suck on lemons. i don't see any reason to stop her from liking the taste, but i personally would try to break her of the licking of spray bottles, since they don't all contain vinegar, you know? vinegar won't make her sick but windex or 409 or something like that might if she ever got her hands and tongue on one of those (maybe not at your house but a relatives or something)

just a thought


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

My sister used to drink the juice from pickled okra when she was about three.


----------



## Snowflower (Dec 19, 2007)

..







i used to drink ALL the pickle juice from the jar..or the olive jar. my dad would get so mad.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

I know people who swear by the power of vinegar water to do everything from fend off illness to keep your hair from turning gray.

Seems to me it couldn't hurt.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Blech!

I'm sure it won't harm her.

But I just have to say, this gives me the willies. Vinegar grosses me out and makes my mouth itch! Sorry, I couldn't read the thread topic and not respond.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

If she is still in diapers acidic foods may cause diaper rash.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

During my pregnancy, I would eat a jar of sauerkraut and then drink the "juice".
















I know plenty of people who drink straight acv for its cleansing properties, so I think it would be fine to let your lo drink it watered down. But pp had a good point about not letting her *drink* from the spray bottle.


----------



## greenemami (Nov 1, 2007)

my dd does that too! she also loves pickles and italian salad dressing-for that matter, she used to eat raw onions, mustard, and all sorts of spicy/acidic foods. I never honestly thought about giving it to her plain-but it's true that it probably wouldn't hurt her. I'd still probalby stick to putting it in other foods though.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

When I was a kid I liked to drink dark vinegar like apple cider and red wine vinegar. I also drank the vinaigrette from the bowl when I'd finished a salad and drank the brine from dill pickles and pickled beets. I don't know if it was healthy but I know it tasted yummy!


----------

